

We sell your kids pictures! - Vespasian
http://www.koppie-koppie.biz/

======
dutchbrit
Pretty good awareness project but have people actually sold any mugs? And why
actually allow the sales? Why not just have a "Sorry, we don't actually sell
mugs - order one with your own child here: ..." instead of actually selling
them. Quite a touchy subject...

~~~
tomtoise
"..We're actually selling these mugs and are making money from their sale;
around 90 cents per item. Moreover, by doing so, we are not breaking any laws.
The photographers have made their work freely available on Flickr under a
Creative Commons license, which allows for their commercial reuse, so we are
free to use these pictures in any way we want."

In the "About Us" Section.

------
debacle
I like this, but what if it has the opposite of the intended effect? "Someone
made this awesome mug of Jimmy, all I had to do was put his picture on
Flickr!"

